# Small Square Hay Bale Dimensions/Size



## DreDay

Hi everyone,

Please correct me if I'm wrong but I've heard that the width and height are pretty much always the same and this depends on the baler being used. And the length varies based on whatever the operator of the baler wants. 

So if that's the case, what are the *most common* small square hay bale dimensions made and sold (Length x Width x Height)? Preferably, the most common square bale dimensions are below 50"L x 30"W x 30"H. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## somedevildawg

38"x16"x14"


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Small square balers are generally 18" wide and 14" high. You are correct, bale length and weight can be adjusted by the operator based on what a customer wants, or in a lot of cases what the bale handling equipment needs.

Still asleep dawg? I've never seen a 16"x14" baler.


----------



## Hayman1

Still asleep dawg? I've never seen a 16"x14" baler.[/quote]

Probably not enough coffee in his tank yet


----------



## VA Haymaker

DreDay said:


> Hi everyone,
> Please correct me if I'm wrong but I've heard that the width and height are pretty much always the same and this depends on the baler being used. And the length varies based on whatever the operator of the baler wants? So if that's the case, what are the *most common* small square hay bale dimensions made and sold (Length x Width x Height). Preferably, most common square bale dimensions below 50"L x 30"W x 30"H. Thank you for your time.


14" x 18" cross section. The bale length can vary - it is a well debated topic. We try for a 32 inch bale length. Many like 36" length for stacking cross with 2 x 18" bales for a nice cube.

YMMV


----------



## reede

leeave96 said:


> 14" x 18" cross section. The bale length can vary - it is a well debated topic. We try for a 32 inch bale length. Many like 36" length for stacking cross with 2 x 18" bales for a nice cube.
> 
> YMMV


36-38 length, for the stacking reason mentioned above. 2 lengthwise, 2 crosswise, and the stack stays pretty straight.


----------



## FarmerCline

14 high by 18 wide is by far the most popular 2 string small square bale size. Seeing that your in California though the most popular small square size is most likely a 3 string bale.....I think they are 15 high by 22 wide. The length can vary to whatever the producer prefers.


----------



## Wethay

What are you baling and what is your target weight? A 16x18" bale will be 14% heaver, given all other factors are the same. If you are selling to people that handle hay by hand that can be a factor. a 50lb,14" bale is 57lbs in a 16. One year I was near sixty pounds on some and customers started to complain, a 16" bale would have been closer to 70 and most likely had to be sold at a discount.. Buddy and I baled same hay, mine 14x18 his 16x18. Mine sold before his. His was heavier to handle, not to the customers liking, and even though we were selling by the ton, because there were less bales in his ton the customer felt shorted. More bales means more hay, everybody knows that. The other thing that some people "know", heavier bales mean that they were baled with to much moisture. The 16" should eat more hay in an hour. Some accumulators are sensitive on bale lenght, and of course the longer the bale the less per ton and the heavier they will be.


----------



## hillside hay

With people selling fluff bales around here. Folks are starting to appreciate a 60- 65lb 42" long bale. Seriously, there are folks square baling with 20000 poly in my area. 20lb bale max. Disgusting.


----------



## Hayman1

hillside hay said:


> With people selling fluff bales around here. Folks are starting to appreciate a 60- 65lb 42" long bale. Seriously, there are folks square baling with 20000 poly in my area. 20lb bale max. Disgusting.


Hillside- those sound like some of those "premium horse hay for $1.75 a bale" guys


----------



## bensbales

I make a 14"x18"x 32"-34" bale that weighs 40 lbs. All hay is handled by hand eventually.


----------



## hillside hay

Hayman1 said:


> Hillside- those sound like some of those "premium horse hay for $1.75 a bale" guys


Yep, those are the ones!


----------



## hillside hay

bensbales said:


> I make a 14"x18"x 32"-34" bale that weighs 40 lbs. All hay is handled by hand eventually.


They buy enough hay I will throw in a cart. Most just put it on a garden cart and cut the strings.


----------



## Ray 54

Have not heard of a trucker in California that would handle 2 string or wire bale in 40 years. The 3 string bale us to be 16 x 23 x 44, due to the average weight being 110 to 120 they have getting smaller 15 x 22 x 44 being common.

Not that unusual to find a 2 string or wire baler but before you us it make sure you have people in place that fully understand what you want stacked and hauled. I have no idea if New Holland bale wagon with the computer controller would stack 2 string bale or not.


----------



## DreDay

Thanks for all your help everyone.

So what I'm getting from all your replies are that the most popular are the 2 string square bale sizes, which come out to:

36-38"L x 16-18"W x 14-16"H

32-34"L x 16-18"W x 14"H

And for California, a 3 string bale size is more common, which comes out to 22"W x 16"H x and the length ranging from 40-44"?

What about a length of 46-48" for a CA 3 string square bale? Do people buy square bales this size or is this too long and going over 44" is overkill and too heavy to handle?

Thanks again for your time and replies!


----------



## Wethay

The popular size two string are 14x18 and 16x18. Either bale being 18" wide and then either being 14" or 16" high. Those dimensions are determined by the model of baler. Bale lenght and density are adjustments made by the operator. I believe a 348 John Deere with make from 12 to 50" long bales, once again set by the operator. Density will go from way to lose to breaking strings tight based on adjustments, of course hay type, moisture content, etc will change density, but an adjustment will correct it to where you want it.


----------

